# Welches Schaltauge beim ZR Team 7.0 XT von 2009?



## Fell (5. März 2011)

Mir ist heute das Schaltauge gebrochen  , und benötige jetzt Ersatz. Leider werde ich auf der H&S Seite nicht fündig 
Welches Schaltauge benötige ich? Ich habe ein ZR Team 7.0 Four Season von 2009, mit Shadow XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## RnR Dude (5. März 2011)

Hi Fell,
versuch es mal über die Hotline auf der Radon Homepage. Die werden dir da sicherlich helfen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 122kg (5. März 2011)

Da würde ich bei Radon nachfragen. Selbst beim selben Rahmen werden teilw. je nach BJ unterschiedliche SAs verwendet.


----------



## Fell (5. März 2011)

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit da schon mal angerufen, da ich schon immer ein Ersatzauge für solche Fälle haben wollte. Aber die Jungs konnten mir auch nicht genau sagen, welches jetzt genau passen würde. Es seien immer wieder mal andere verbaut worden.
Aber: Ich hatte mir heute meine zwei Hälften vom Schaltauge vor mich hingelegt, genau die Bilder verglichen, und bin dann doch noch bei H&S fündig geworden  Gleich mal zwei bestellt 
Es ist das Schaltauge Nr.06 für das  ZR Team 7.0 Four Season von 2009. Es hat oben einen "gerade" Aufnahme am Rahmen. 
Die anderen bzw. neuen ZR Team 7.0 haben einen "geschwungene" Aufnahme am Rahmen.


----------

